# Lost our enthusiasm for Canada.



## mariabc (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi, we are expats from the UK, having lived here in BC for the past 18 years. We are in the process of moving back to Europe, just waiting for our house to sell. Canada has been good to us and we have made lots of memories, but the past few years we have become unsettled. We have thought long and hard as to why our thoughts towards Canada have changed as it was always our plan to be here forever. We feel we have become frustrated being so far from everywhere, not enjoying the long winters anymore and to be honest bored with our life here. The past few years we have spent more time in Europe and each time its got harder to return here. Before we made the final decision to move back, we really tried to get back our enthusiasm for Canada but its never happened. During our time here we did suffer a bout of home sickness, so know this is a completely different feeling we now have. Life is too short to be unhappy and we're really excited about the future and to start 'living' again and not just existing. We just wondered if anyone else had these thoughts during your time here in Canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Well good luck to you but Britain is a different place from the one you left so you might get a bit of a shock when living there again.


----------



## mariabc (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Colchar, we're actually moving to Spain. Yes we agree the UK has changed lots since we left.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


mariabc said:


> Hi, we are expats from the UK, having lived here in BC for the past 18 years. We are in the process of moving back to Europe, just waiting for our house to sell. Canada has been good to us and we have made lots of memories, but the past few years we have become unsettled. We have thought long and hard as to why our thoughts towards Canada have changed as it was always our plan to be here forever. We feel we have become frustrated being so far from everywhere, not enjoying the long winters anymore and to be honest bored with our life here. The past few years we have spent more time in Europe and each time its got harder to return here. Before we made the final decision to move back, we really tried to get back our enthusiasm for Canada but its never happened. During our time here we did suffer a bout of home sickness, so know this is a completely different feeling we now have. Life is too short to be unhappy and we're really excited about the future and to start 'living' again and not just existing. We just wondered if anyone else had these thoughts during your time here in Canada?


Just remember: home is where your heart is.

Good luck! 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

mariabc said:


> Hi, we are expats from the UK, having lived here in BC for the past 18 years. We are in the process of moving back to Europe, just waiting for our house to sell. Canada has been good to us and we have made lots of memories, but the past few years we have become unsettled. We have thought long and hard as to why our thoughts towards Canada have changed as it was always our plan to be here forever. We feel we have become frustrated being so far from everywhere, not enjoying the long winters anymore and to be honest bored with our life here. The past few years we have spent more time in Europe and each time its got harder to return here. Before we made the final decision to move back, we really tried to get back our enthusiasm for Canada but its never happened. During our time here we did suffer a bout of home sickness, so know this is a completely different feeling we now have. Life is too short to be unhappy and we're really excited about the future and to start 'living' again and not just existing. *We just wondered if anyone else had these thoughts during your time here in Canada?*


Good luck with your plans, but I'm not sure why you ask that question. I'm sure many have had such thoughts and that many haven't, but why does it matter to you a whit?


----------



## mariabc (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry to have bothered you GWH64! Having a bad day?


----------



## mr-moose (Jan 3, 2016)

I think to some extent, it has to do with the grass being greener on the other side. It could also be that when you go back and visit Europe, you are on holidays and so your experience of being there is somewhat skewed. I find that whenever I go on holidays. I bet life would be different if you had to live and work there as you'd need to deal with the mundane aspects of those places too. 

We lived in the UK for a few years, and loved it. However, towards the end of our time there, I found myself longing for life back in Australia. After being back for a while, it seems as though looking back on our time in the UK, I tend to only focus on the happy memories. Photos and things we've kept from our time there all invoke wonderful memories and I think you tend to forget the bits that weren't so great. 

I think experiences are what you make of them. Take every opportunity to enjoy life wherever you are. I think that is the best approach.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I've known people who went back to the homeland after a couple of years in Canada. Some stayed there (some liking it, some being disappointed because that country wasn't anymore what they thought it was). Some came back to Canada (within 6 months-2years).
So my advise: don't burn your bridges, make sure that you keep your status in Canada valid (legal) for as long as possible, and only make a final decision when that status is about to expire. Because you never know!

I never felt homesick, but we have moved around a lot in my adult life, so 'home' for me is where my stuff is. Can even be a hotel. ;-) We are here now for 5,5 years, and that is about as long af we have ever been in one spot! I must be getting old, LOL.


----------

